# Bay boat and flamingo…



## papo

I’ve always had a gheenoe and fished snake bight and that area in front of flamingo haven’t really ventured out much since ive always been small engine no gps and usually fish alone. recently I moved back to miami and purchased a key west 1900 sportsman. I was wondering if I’d be able to explore and get on some fish in the flamingo area without getting stuck 100% of the time … the boat is said to draft 10” 
Wondering if someone can point me in the right direction before making the trip down there and being limited in what i can and cano hit up


----------



## Unknown User

Was down there twice in September with an early 2000s Mako 171 CC advertised at 9" draft, but loaded with 4 batteries, cooler, 3 people etc....

Boat has a trolling motor, telescopic push pole, and hydraulic steering. (This is what helps us out in the shallower areas)

Edge of flats/channels had us on fish without issue. I've seen much bigger boats fishing Snake Bight channel.

If you have doubt, just fish a rising tide. I don't think you should have a problem.


----------



## DBStoots

Launch out front, run up towards the Cape and fish the creeks and drains on the falling tide.


----------



## Mako 181

There are unlimited areas that you can find fish in with a bay boat.

I see a lot of guides are now running bay boats in that area without any troubles. Some running over from the keys in the morning. 
Get a chart and be safe.


----------



## lemaymiami

Bay boats fish well out of Flamingo (but it won't be anywhere you fished the Gheenoe...). More than a few guides out of Flamingo fish bay boats with great success. If you get a chance, hook up with one or two other anglers and book someone like Jimmy Hobales *305) 333-8149 for a day and you'll learn just how effective they can be... If you do book Jim - tell him I said hi...

Bay boats are great for live baiting, working creek and river mouths and along shorelines with at least three feet of water with a trolling motor... You won't be poling up shallow or working the flats with one - although from any channel - the edges of flats always hold nearly as many fish as the top of the flat (that's a hint...).

"Be a hero... take a kid fishing"


----------



## krash

Used to go in a KeyWest 1720 w 90, no troller or platform, so it was straight run and fish. Made many trips form inside ramp to outside ramp loop, or vs versa. Never got stuck but watched the channels and flats, helps to know a path or two.
If you have GPS a good investment would be FMT map chip.

LIke said just not for getting up on the flats, but otherwise good to go, also a good boat for getting out thru b-Bay to the ocean side.


----------



## papo

Perfect, just what i wanted to know, thanks guys!!!


----------



## Yeticrusher01

papo said:


> I’ve always had a gheenoe and fished snake bight and that area in front of flamingo haven’t really ventured out much since ive always been small engine no gps and usually fish alone. recently I moved back to miami and purchased a key west 1900 sportsman. I was wondering if I’d be able to explore and get on some fish in the flamingo area without getting stuck 100% of the time … the boat is said to draft 10”
> Wondering if someone can point me in the right direction before making the trip down there and being limited in what i can and cano hit up


I fish that area all the time in a bay boat. Have not had any trouble getting anywhere


----------

